# The strongest week I ever had £2078



## perseuskasa

Hi guys, I finally reached £2000 per week. It’s been my goal for the last six month. This Hallowin also was the strongest day I ever had £660. We never been so busy and definitely the current situation in the taxi app industry is on our side. My license expires in three weeks and I’m angry on my self for not renewing it on time, so I could continue enjoying those profitable days. My next target is to make £5250 by the end of November. How was your week? Happy driving


----------

